# Seerose hat ihr erstes Blatt -jetzt tiefer setzen?



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen   

ein paar Fragen zu den Seerosen:

Ich habe supergünstig (6€) im Gartenmarkt (nicht schlagen  ) eine gelbe Seerose erstanden. Bei dem Preis konnte ich irgendwie nicht daran vorbei gehen.

Im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass man die Pflanzen nicht direkt tief setzt, sondern erst mal in einer geringen Tiefe (ca. 30cm) die Blätter austreiben lässt. Ein Blatt liegt seit heute morgen auf dem Wasser auf.

Soll ich die Seerose jetzt direkt etwas tiefer setzen, oder erst mal warten bis noch ein zweites oder drittes Blatt ebenfalls an der Oberfläche ist?
Die lassen sich nämlich noch ein wenig Zeit. Eine Woche wird es sicher dauern, bis noch ein zweites Blatt oben ist.

Laut Beschriftung soll die Seerose in eine Tiefe zwischen 60 und 80 cm gesetzt werden.

Weiterhin bin ich über die Größe der Blätter etwas erstaunt. Das erste Blatt ist braun und vielleicht 5 cm im Durchmesser. Wachsen die Blätter später noch sehr viel weiter?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Markus,
du solltest noch warten,bis sie stärker treibt!
Denn wenn du sie jetzt schon tiefer setzt muss sie noch mehr Kraft für die nächsten Blätter aufbringen..und die siehst es an der Größe des ersten Blattes..sie muss erst noch Kraft sammeln....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Interessant, gilt das für alle Seerosen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

*Seerosen - gleich tief gesetzt*

Noch bevor ich dieses wirklich hilfreiche Forum entdeckt habe, hatte ich Seerosen in meinen 1 m tiefen Teich gepflanzt. Dummerweise gleich auf die "richtige" Tiefe, sprich 1 m tief. Die eine Seerose war ein Ableger aus dem Teich meines Bruders, die andere neu gekauft. 

Der Ableger hat mittlerweile ein paar Blätter getrieben, allerdings erst ca. 30 cm hoch, es wird also noch ewig dauern, bis die an der Oberfläche sind. Bei der neu gekauften sind die Blätter noch ganz am Grund. 

Schaffen die Seerosen, die Blätter hinauszutreiben? Oder soll ich mal ein kaltes Bad nehmen und die Körbe etwas höher stellen (Ziegelsteine darunter)? 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen! 
lg
NadjaX


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Nadjax, war gestern im Chat und hab da mal die Profis gefragt. Einstimmig wurde mir gesagt, daß die Röschen langsam, Stufe für Stufe, ihre Endtiefe erreichen müssen, da sonst das Bilden der Blätter zu anstrengend ist und diese verkümmern.
Hier ist also Geduld angesagt  

Hoffe, das hilft Dir 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Besten Dank für den Tip.
Ich werde also der Seerose noch ein bischen Zeit geben noch ein paar mehr Blätter nach oben zu bringen. So wie die zur Zeit aussieht wird das noch ein paar Wochen dauern. Ist das eigentlich normal? Grins - oder liegt der kümmerliche Wuchs dann doch am Sonderangebot des Baumarktes?

Die Pflanze habe ich in einen Eimer (ca. 10L) gesetzt, wie von Werner beschrieben. Als Substrat habe ich Mutterboden genommen, den ich etwas mit Kies abgedeckt habe. Und in den Mutterboden noch eine Tüte Mineraldünger. Das sollte doch OK sein, oder?

Und noch einmal die Frage: Wachsen die Blätter auch dann noch wenn sie oben auf dem Wasser liegen? Irgenwie kommt mir das eine Blatt so klein vor  :nixweiss: 

Ihr seht schon: Das ist noch alles Neuland für mich. Und Geduld ist nicht gerade meine Stärke   

Danke und Gruß
 :bia: Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Also Markus,

ich hoffe mal, dein Mutterboden enthält kein organisches Material, also keine kompostierte Erde oder so, denn diese Nährstoffe gehen dann nicht nur an die Seerose, sondern verteilen sich im Teich und ernähren so auch Algen. Eher geeignet ist da Verlegesand mit einem Anteil an Lehm.
Als Dünger kann ich dir zu Osmocote Düngekegeln raten, die werden direkt am Rhizom der Seerose plaziert und die Seerose nimmt sich was sie braucht. Ans Wasser wird somit kein Nährstoff abgegeben.

Aber dazu findest Du auch einiges im Forum oder auf Werners Homepage.

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

Danke für Deine Infos!

Der Mutterboden ist ein Mutterboden, wie ihn Werner als ideal für die Pflanzung von Seerosen empfiehlt. Und da der Behälter, in den ich die Seerose gepflanzt habe wie ein Eimer komplett geschlossen ist, sollte es mit den Auswaschungen der Nährstoffe ins Teichwasser nicht so schlimm werden. 
Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis das zweite Blatt oben ist  :gut: 

Und dann hat bei uns in der Nähe ein neues Gartencenter eröffnet. Und da gabs Seerosen für 2,95 EUR. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen und habe eine '__ Laydekeri Lilacea' gekauft. Mal sehen wie die sich macht.

Richtig spannend so ein Gartenteich ;-)

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Ja Markus,

dann scheint ja alles in Ordnung zu sein bei Dir. Geduld braucht man halt etwas, besonders jetzt, wo es wieder kühler geworden ist. 

Hoffe wir sehen dann schöne Fotos von deinen Seerosen mit Blüten im Forum, wenn es soweit ist   

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Wenn die Seerosen blühen gibts natürlich Fotos. Ich werde auch demnächst mal mein Album hier im Forum füllen.

Und auch von mir mal ein Lob an alle hier: Ein super Forum, eine tolle Unterstützung und jede Menge Fachwissen.

Danke!

Markus


----------

